# transmission dexron atf



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Would Dexron-hp be good for the 6 speed auto in place of dexron VI?

My Colorado has the 8 speed and requires HP.
Was thinking of using on the cruze also to keep them both the same.

I've read hp can be used on VI. But VI can't be used on hp. 

And on another note. Who sells it besides mobil and acdelco?

I prefer pennzoil but they don't appear to have either one of them.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

From what I have read on BITOG Dexron HP is basically a full synthetic version of Dexron 6, and it is a good replacement being backward compatible.

And did a quick search and this stuff is hard to find, most searches just give a regular Dexron 6 product. 😕 

FWIW I use Valvoline MaxLife, in my experience its better than the factory fill. And you can buy it anywhere and it is very reasonably priced.

I'm with you on the Pennzoil, I love their motor oils.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Johnny B said:


> From what I have read on BITOG Dexron HP is basically a full synthetic version of Dexron 6, and it is a good replacement being backward compatible.
> 
> And did a quick search and this stuff is hard to find, most searches just give a regular Dexron 6 product. 😕
> 
> ...


I'm debating between valvoline and looks like amsoil has something also.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Mobil 1 is listed as a gas-to-liquid synthetic. That's got to be the same quality synthetic as the rest of them and you can probably get it ordered at many auto parts stores.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

What's this fetish everyone has with mobil?


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Because Mobil advertises greatness into every bottle.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> What's this fetish everyone has with mobil?


At one point Mobil was the originator of gas-to-liquid synthetics, and was the best synthetic. Castrol was famous for hydro-cracking heavy wax into lighter distillates and packaging the product as "synthetic" with the understanding that it was created from something else just the same as Mobil 1 was created from something else. Mobil sued and lost, with the courts ruling that the term "synthetic" can be applied to any product made from a different base stock - doesn't matter if it's natural gas as the base or bitumen as the base.

Pennzoil does the same as Mobil now. Pennzoil advertises on the bottle "Made from Natural Gas" or something like that.

Maybe the others (Valvoline, etc.) use the same GTL process as Mobil now. It's trickled down to be an industry standard process.


----------

